
Apple pays $38B tax by onshoring profit and avoided $40B tax offshoring it first - turtlegrids
http://fortune.com/2018/01/18/apple-bonuses-money-us-350-billion-taxes-trump/
======
turtlegrids
I mean.. $38B of $40B is still better than $0 of $40B. So, at least there's
progress...

~~~
howard941
It's $38B of $78B

~~~
turtlegrids
oh. well then... that's disturbing.

